# My mounting "Jig" for Ideal TCR on TYCO chassis



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is my mounting Jig that I used to make mounts with plastruct so I can adapt IDEAL TCR ,Lionel Power passer & Matchbox speedtrack bodies to the wide TYCO 440-X2 chassis.Basicly it is a stock TYCO 440-X2 wide chassis that is stripped & half of the lower tabs are dremeled away so plastruct "T" fittings can be inserted & glued with superglue Gel & flat pieces of plastruct are also inserted & superglued after body is aligned. In this case I had to also add blue plastic from recycled IDEAL TCR cases as the body in this cas was very wide.The chassis is painted so that excess superglue Gel does not make it hard to remove.
Now I can race & enjoy these unique cars on my slotted track !  


Neal :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, Neal!
How long have you been hanging onto this cool secret deely?
I have always shyed away from building x2 mounts because I thought they were always a real pain to get straight, hey! AND, I can't count the number of really cool bods that had the right WB for an x2, but were too wide for a friction-fit! I passed up many!
Thanks for the really great secret! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats some really precision fab Neal. I'm amazed at how the heck you keep it all square and tight. Looks very sturdy to boot. This trick goes definately goes in my "gotta remember this one file" or better yet Coaches new wiki slotcar How To almanac.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Really interesting....I have tried Coach's wiki to add this info to it


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1scalevolvo said:


> This is my mounting Jig that I used to make mounts with plastruct so I can adapt IDEAL TCR ,Lionel Power passer & Matchbox speedtrack bodies to the wide TYCO 440-X2 chassis.Basicly it is a stock TYCO 440-X2 wide chassis that is stripped & half of the lower tabs are dremeled away so plastruct "T" fittings can be inserted & glued with superglue Gel & flat pieces of plastruct are also inserted & superglued after body is aligned. In this case I had to also add blue plastic from recycled IDEAL TCR cases as the body in this cas was very wide.The chassis is painted so that excess superglue Gel does not make it hard to remove.
> Now I can race & enjoy these unique cars on my slotted track !
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


My friend has a KITT,from Knight rider. His car is an Ideal chassis, not TCR however, the chassis is junk and he wants to swap in another slot chassis. Through your experience which would probably be the best?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> My friend has a KITT,from Knight rider. His car is an Ideal chassis, not TCR however, the chassis is junk and he wants to swap in another slot chassis. Through your experience which would probably be the best?



Though I never did that specific conversion on the IDEAL KITT Knight Rider I would recommend the TYCO 440-X2 or TOMY G+.THe original rims are pretty cool so see if your friend can keep them in any conversion done.
THe slotted Ideal is a crappy chassis in general & if you are to use it you need to change the rear tires to silicon's at least.What I did was to change the whole rear axe & wheels to the Aurora AFX specialty / AW 4-Gear set up with the silicone tires to give the IDEAL chassis some real traction.
What I also notice is that the motors power curve is just too steep & as a result you can run them around the track but can't control the acceleration like Tyco & others. As a result I cannot use the red IDEAL Truck to tow any trailors around the track without wrecking out unless I mount it on a TOMY G+ chaissis like I did withy my other TCR Trucks.
I have 4 other Ideal slotcars on the original chassis-The KITT, Van & the CHevy Nova & Orange Charger DUke of Hazzard set.
One good thing is that the service literature specifies that you can mount the guide pin 2 ways so you can use systems other that IDEAL.


Hope this helps, Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks. that should give him some ideas


----------

